# Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeeys



## Sasquatch! (Sep 2, 2010)

*Fonzy double thumbs-up*

What's your favourite part of YOUR bodies? And why?

:happy:


----------



## Zowie (Sep 2, 2010)

Heh, definitely not awake this morning... I sat here for a few minutes mouthing "Eff Eff Eeeeys...? Ef ef...eys?"

But my hands. They're bony, and spidery, and my fingers are all sorts of crooked, and I have scars all over them. But I'm constantly amazed at what they can do.


----------



## Melian (Sep 2, 2010)

I basically hate my entire body, but my back is ok - it's covered in fantastic ink.


----------



## Esther (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm generally not too thrilled with my body either. Especially lately. But if I had to choose... there's not much wrong with my boobs. Tiny but cute.


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 2, 2010)

My eyes, I guess.


----------



## SanDiega (Sep 2, 2010)

My hair, and freckles, and my butt. Probably because they garner me the most compliments.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 2, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> My eyes, I guess.



HOLY FUCK, STOP EVERYTHING.

MasterShake grew lady parts!?!


----------



## GentleSavage (Sep 2, 2010)

I have to agree with MasterShake and say that my eyes are my favorite part of my body.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 2, 2010)

My hands are elegant with long thin tapered fingers. Strangers have grabbed them while I was talking, because being Italian, I tawk wid da hands...

Also my feet are lovely..well shaped and pudgy with a graceful high arch and toes that look like little pieces of candy. I paint the nails like M&M's as a tribute.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 2, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> HOLY FUCK, STOP EVERYTHING.
> 
> MasterShake grew lady parts!?!



Exactly what I thought.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 2, 2010)

Wait Im a les? Okay sure...

Its been a love hate struggle but I have a few. I like my eyes, they're hazel and have unique patterns. My back, because it looks muscular. My fingers, theyre short and slender, my feet, they're small and pedicured (I know, bad hippie!) and of course my butt. Its my moneymaker


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been told my hair color is the shit...


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not at all conceited, and it seems to be bad for a woman to say, but on a good day, there's not a part of my body I don't love. I don't much like my stretch marks, and my skin tone is not as caramelly smooth as I'd like, but ya know what, I really like my body. haireyeslipsbreastslegsbutttoes!


----------



## viracocha (Sep 3, 2010)

As much crap as I catch for it, I love being 6'1". And wearing heels.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 3, 2010)

viracocha said:


> As much crap as I catch for it, I love being 6'1". And wearing heels.



show off


----------



## Goreki (Sep 3, 2010)

I like my boobs and my bum and my waist. My hands are cool and I like my nose. I like my height, and I like my hair, most of the time.


----------



## CherryRVA (Sep 4, 2010)

I love my boobs, I love my blue eyes, and I love my ink. Most other things with my body, well, I need to work on not being so critical of them.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 5, 2010)

I like my eyes...that's about it.

Oh and my hair sometimes.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 5, 2010)

I am posting this for FemFATal, who is at my side as I post this. She is fond of her 38DD's (and I second that emotion!) and her butt dimples (my fingers like them, too!).


----------



## RJI (Sep 5, 2010)

FFA's are FEMALE right?


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah...last time I checked....LOL


----------



## RJI (Sep 5, 2010)

Thought maybe I was going retarded with all the penis that was posting in this thread


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2010)

I do love my dimples too.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 5, 2010)

I like my tattoos. And I guess my brows for being extremely low maintenance and yet people thinking I pay a lot to get them done or something. 
I also get lots of comments on my eyes, and I like them, too.

I also have these 2 beautymarks beside my nose (one on each side) and I think they make me who I am. I almost always forget I have them and don't notice them in pictures.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2010)

I like my eyes, and I love being short.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 6, 2010)

Hahaha, I'm going to post again. I love my ass. It's perfect.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I'm going to post again. I love my ass. It's perfect.



I kind of want to see donkey ears on an ass.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I'm going to post again. I love my ass. It's perfect.



Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 6, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Pix or it didn't happen.



oh it happened.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 6, 2010)

my aerobic endurance and good bone structure


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 6, 2010)

My proportionality :happy: I'm small, but concentrated in all the right places.


----------



## Vageta (Sep 12, 2010)

I love my big round belly, Its so soft and I love how it jiggles. I love it when a nice lady rubs and kisses it and tells me how pregnant I look


----------



## otherland78 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hmm...i love my shape generally and my belly if slimmer or chubbier ;-)

yeah and iss ok to say as a guy my ass has a nice shape :blush:


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2010)

Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeeys = FFAs.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Eff Eff Eeeeeeeeeys = FFAs.



I'm so ashamed that someone actually had to put that out there.


----------



## otherland78 (Sep 13, 2010)

ah oki O.O understood sorry :-(

byeeeee


----------



## Venom (Sep 13, 2010)

I like my tits, they are small but perky. Any place I got ink I love and my scars, I find scars to be badass.


----------



## Esther (Sep 14, 2010)

Venom said:


> I like my tits, they are small but perky. Any place I got ink I love and my scars, I find scars to be badass.



Oh, good one. I like my scars too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> Oh, good one. I like my scars too.



you have scars? Please, do tell.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 14, 2010)

I like my boobies  there small, but other people seem to like them so I like em and my butt
I am sure you all have better boobs and butts but I like mine I am happy


----------



## Esther (Sep 14, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you have scars? Please, do tell.



I have a really drastic scar down my inner forearm from the installation of some metal plates. Bike accident. But people always look at it and go, 'Holy shit, that girl tried to kill herself, she must be crazy.' I think it's funny. I don't go out of my way to correct them.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> I have a really drastic scar down my inner forearm from the installation of some metal plates. Bike accident. But people always look at it and go, 'Holy shit, that girl tried to kill herself, she must be crazy.' I think it's funny. I don't go out of my way to correct them.



Nobody believes your story. Esther, please, we care about you. Why would you try to kill yourself?


----------



## Esther (Sep 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Nobody believes your story. Esther, please, we care about you. Why would you try to kill yourself?



I ran out of pop-tarts.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> I ran out of pop-tarts.



THOSE MOTHERFUCKERS AT KELLOGS HAVE PUSHED ME TOO FAR


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> I ran out of pop-tarts.



Maybe someone switched your pop tart with a toaster strudel!


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> Maybe someone switched your pop tart with a toaster strudel!



Chocolate toaster strudels and breakfast scramble strudels are the shit!


----------



## Esther (Sep 17, 2010)

strudels can SUCK IT


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 17, 2010)

Esther said:


> I have a really drastic scar down my inner forearm from the installation of some metal plates. Bike accident. But people always look at it and go, 'Holy shit, that girl tried to kill herself, she must be crazy.' I think it's funny. I don't go out of my way to correct them.



Oh shit, you're BIONIC!!! 

I don't want to say I find this attractive in people, but I definitely think it makes you more badass. You just keep on adding to the list.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh shit, you're BIONIC!!!
> 
> I don't want to say I find this attractive in people, but I definitely think it makes you more badass. You just keep on adding to the list.




So now we have Bio E, Bio C, Bio Z... you should catch us all.


----------



## Albino_taters (Sep 17, 2010)

I like my goat-t. It has taken me so long to grow just the little Shaggy patch i got going right now...my finger nails grow faster then my facial hair.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 18, 2010)

Esther said:


> strudels can SUCK IT



EstherQ: Defender of the popping tart.

...wait a minute...


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 14, 2010)

viracocha said:


> As much crap as I catch for it, I love being 6'1". And wearing heels.



I missed this. I was just having a conversation at work the other night with a friend about how much I <3 tall girls.


----------



## NYC_FFA (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been told I have the perfect ass.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm really not sure. I've been told I have a great ghetto bootay, and also have been told that I have great boobs as well. Then, I've also been told that I have great eyes and really awesome curves.

:shrug: I guess I'm just all awesome.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been told that I have a great smile...and laugh to boot! And recently, I received a PM saying that I have beautiful eyes...:batting:


----------

